# My Tractor Won't Start!!



## quincy48442 (Mar 30, 2007)

i have an international 340 with a c135 gas engine. i was running it the other day when the engine just stopped running. it started running rough and dark smoke started coming out of the stack, then stopped running shortly after. it turns over and wants to start but doesn't. i took the distributer cap off and it does turn when i crank the engine, i have a clear fuel filter so i can see that it is getting gas (i also sprayed starting fluid in carb) when i crank it over it sputters and puts out a darker smoke. any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Quincy! 

I had a Cub 154 Lo Boy that behaved like that occasionally. Both times it was the needle valve in the carb that got stuck and flooded out the engine. It could also be the float that is stuck or filled with gas. 

Try tapping on the carb with a screw driver handle or some other tool. This may shake whichever is sticking. This is a temporary fix if it even works. 

Ultimately you may have to remove and open up the carb to fix what is wrong. Eventually it will get worse if this trick works.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I agree with chief. Sounds like something in the carb. You said black smoke which indicates it may be flooding. Float may have stuck or sprung a leak. Carbs are fairly simple. You can pick up a carb kit at most auto parts stores a lot cheaper than from Case. (I'm loosing faith in Case and there parts). Lot of times you may get just needle and seat, bowl gasket, and manifold gasket a lot cheaper than buying a kit you throw must of the stuff away because you don't use it all. Start with carb, then check plugs also.
caseman-d


----------

